# stingray pup basket all setup!



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I will post some pics of my 2 pups coming tomorrow when they get in there laundry basket home  I will only be keeping them in there until there eating like crazy and possibly when i sell the arowana. It all depends on there size.


----------

